# Snacks



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone any ideas for snacks appart from fruit etc. I get my 6 good meals a day but im still eating **** in between?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hand full of cashews

You can always get some protein bars... they are better than a snickers at the end of the day.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

lambert said:


> Anyone any ideas for snacks appart from fruit etc. I get my 6 good meals a day but im still eating **** in between?


What are your goals? Are you bulking? from your info I can't really tell but you can eat some nuts like previously suggested or you can eat trail mix. Personally I would just have another protien shake. It all depends on what you are trying to accomplish.

:rockon:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

i get some lovely sugar free snacks from avidlite


----------

